# Corsair AX850 Gold - Kabel sleeven?



## Miikosch (27. September 2010)

Hi,
ich habe mir heute das AX850 Gold von Corsair gekauft. Ansich ein schönes Netzteil. Finde das Vollmodulare Kabelmanagement einfach nur geil. 
Da mir aber die Sleeves nicht so komplett zusagen ist meine Frage wie folgend.

Kann man die Kabel OHNE Garantieverlust sleeven indem man diese in der Mitte zertrennt und von dort den sleeve usw rüberzieht? Durch diese variante wird ja kein Kabel aus dem Pin entfernt. Ich würde nach getaner Arbeit sogar das Resultat von einem gelernten, mit über 30 Jahren Berufserfahrung, Elektroniker überprüfen lassen. 
Bleiben bei dieser Variante die 7 Jahre Garantie erhalten?

Freue mich über antworten.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. September 2010)

Auspinnen und Sleeven ist kein Garantiebroke bei Corsair - kannst Du machen solange Du nichts verpolst und das Netzteil ungeöffnet bleibt kein Problem. Bei Modularkabeln ist es eh egal, da wir bei Garantie - die Teile beim Kunden belassen - wofür hat man denn auch sonst ein Modular System - wenn nicht dafür die Kabel nicht andauernd aus und einbauen zu müssen  

P.S. Durchschneiden würde ich es nicht, Du änderst damit den Wiederstand des Kabels, hier sind einige Schutzsysteme in der PSU aber genau abgestimmt. Daher würde ich es mit Auspinnen machen, im Zweifelsfall neue Stecker kaufen und einfach die Stecker zerlegen - vorher aber schauen, nicht jeden Stecker bekommt man auch im Handel


----------



## Miikosch (28. September 2010)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Ich hab mal irgendwo auch hier im Forum bei einem anderen Netzteil gelesen dass man es nicht darf. Aber ich berufe mich jetzt auf deine Antwort 

Dann gehts bald los mit dem sleeven 

Corsair, ich mag euch^^


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. September 2010)

Danke 


Kannst dich darauf berufen - ist bei uns seit den Modularserien HX absolut legititm mit dem Sleeven


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> 
> Kannst dich darauf berufen - ist bei uns seit den Modularserien HX absolut legititm mit dem Sleeven



Schön das ich das vorher wusste...gut ich hab zwar auch weil bei mir im Laden ne ganze Menge an Corsair Nt´s Kaputt gingen in einem relativem kurzem Zeitraum mir genau desshalb ein Silverstone gekauft was 100% Modular ist damit ich nur das wegschicken muss...ohne das man den Sleeve sieht...falls mal was ist. Wenn mal wieder eins nötig sein sollte werde ich mal wieder über Corsair nachdenken...hoffe das mit den defekten war nicht flächendeckend.

Mfg


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (28. September 2010)

Im Prinzip nicht - unsere Ausfallquote ist weiterhin die niedrigste am Markt


----------



## $.Crackpipeboy.$ (28. September 2010)

ELPR1NC1PAL schrieb:


> Im Prinzip nicht - unsere Ausfallquote ist weiterhin die niedrigste am Markt



Ok hatte ja vorher auch 2 verschiedene Nt´s von Corsair die super gefunzt haben...als aber über nen Zeitraum von mehreren Wochen echt viele kaputt gegangen sind und ich das Risiko nicht eingehen wollte das wenn ich Sleeve anbringe das es kaputt geht...keine Garantie hab...hab ich halt nen anderes genommen. Aber wie gesagt werde sofern ich mal ein neues brauche werde ich über Corsair nachdenken.


----------



## Shi (11. Oktober 2010)

Fertigt ihr nicht euere vollmodularen NTs bei Seasonic?


----------



## Bluebeard (12. Oktober 2010)

Unter anderem fertigt Seasonic für uns, das ist richtig (AX Serie). Es handelt sich hier aber in keinster Weise um umgelabelte Seasonic Modelle - es wird nach unseren Vorgaben gefertigt und auch die Tests werden von uns spezifiziert.

Die HX Serie lassen wir bei CWT fertigen.


----------



## Shi (13. Oktober 2010)

Hab ja nie gesagt, dass ihr da nur euren Aufleber draufbeppen würdet


----------



## Bluebeard (14. Oktober 2010)

Das ist vollkommen richtig. Und um weitere im Vorfeld evtl. aufkeinemden Annahmen zu entkräftigen, dacht ich Euch die Info gleich mit auf den Weg zu geben


----------

